# Has Canada changed that much



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

:confused2::eyebrows:Reading through some of the new posts, I seem to be seeing a pattern of people saying ( mostly British) that Canadians are not as friendly as they are portrayed to be,although all Canadians I have met in the Uk, Canada, Sudan and other far flung places, have been the friendliest most open people you could ask to be associated with.
Are these negative posts from people who have had a bad time in Canada, and may have isolated themselves instead. 
Has the canadian mentality changed so much to immigration ? :eyebrows:


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

patient man said:


> :confused2::eyebrows:Reading through some of the new posts, I seem to be seeing a pattern of people saying ( mostly British) that Canadians are not as friendly as they are portrayed to be,although all Canadians I have met in the Uk, Canada, Sudan and other far flung places, have been the friendliest most open people you could ask to be associated with.
> Are these negative posts from people who have had a bad time in Canada, and may have isolated themselves instead.
> Has the canadian mentality changed so much to immigration ? :eyebrows:


We have been in Canada 4 years and found Canadians to be friendly and welcoming.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I lived in Canada 1989-96 and found Canadians to be generally very friendly. I've been back to Canada a few times since (most recently in March/April 2010 when I travelled to Ontario and Quebec) and I didn't notice any difference in the friendliness of Canadians from when I left in 1996.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I take it from the posts that the negative comments made are from people who cant settle and want everything to be the same as it was in the Uk, and if thats what they want they never will settle.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> I take it from the posts that the negative comments made are from people who cant settle and want everything to be the same as it was in the Uk, and if thats what they want they never will settle.


I believe your statement to be correct insofar as those, for whom the move didn't work out, are happy to diss the country and inhabitants, possibly as a way to justify their unhappiness. Unlike the UK with its cramped living conditions, Canada has plenty of space and Canadians are nor accustomed to living in each other's back pockets, hence, I think the unfriendly accusation. When I go out my front door I'm probably 80 feet from my neighbour's, not three feet as in some UK towns/cities. I'll wave at my neighbour but not necessarily chit-chat with him because I can't avoid him. That's the way I like it.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe your statement to be correct insofar as those, for whom the move didn't work out, are happy to diss the country and inhabitants, possibly as a way to justify their unhappiness. Unlike the UK with its cramped living conditions, Canada has plenty of space and Canadians are nor accustomed to living in each other's back pockets, hence, I think the unfriendly accusation. When I go out my front door I'm probably 80 feet from my neighbour's, not three feet as in some UK towns/cities. I'll wave at my neighbour but not necessarily chit-chat with him because I can't avoid him. That's the way I like it.


I live in the country for the same reason I have lots of friends, but not into this popping in for a coffee, whenever they feel like it syndrome, and can make aquaintences wherever I travel. Maybe theses people think that canadians should look in awe at them because they are English.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I certainly wouldn't call Canadians, in general, effusive! I do think we tend to be a bit reserved, but unfriendly? No, I don't think so (of course being a Canuck I'm biased).

There are always exceptions everywhere of course, but although we might be reserved, I think in general we are kind, warm people - well, I am . So please don't be put off - Auld makes a really good point that because this country is so big, we are used to having lots of space. It doesn't mean that if you go up and introduce yourself to your neighbour, that he/she will be rude. Chances are they will be very willing to get to know you - because we tend to be reserved, sometimes we wait for the other person to initiate things!

Someone posted a short while ago that she found Canadians to be unfriendly, unhelpful, etc. and in her view, which came across as being very patronizing, British are sooo much more civilized. Reading between the lines, I wonder if this attitude came across to her neighbours and as a result they didn't want to get to know her.

So long story short - don't be put off because we're reserved! Chances are the person you think is unfriendly will turn out to be a good friend!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

This wont change my mind we have chased the dream far too long to let small minded people who feel that their negative views are relevent. Maybe if they had been more forward and joined the communities they lived in, instead of keeping within their 4 walls things would have been different for them and would have a truer view of their adopted homeland.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

patient man said:


> This wont change my mind we have chased the dream far too long to let small minded people who feel that their negative views are relevent. Maybe if they had been more forward and joined the communities they lived in, instead of keeping within their 4 walls things would have been different for them and would have a truer view of their adopted homeland.


I am inclined to agree with you. I really believe that wherever you choose to call home, that you have to try and embrace the new place and it's differences & don't expect people to change for you. I have lived as an expat in various places, including the UK, Shanghai, and Dubai. Everywhere was very different and there was no way I could expect things to be like back home. Why would they? Sure there were and are frustrations, but there are frustrations everywhere - nowhere is utopia. 

So you will find Canada different to Scotland, and while I'm sure there will be many things you miss, I hope you take the opportunity to enjoy what Canada has to offer


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

patient man said:


> :confused2::eyebrows:Reading through some of the new posts, I seem to be seeing a pattern of people saying ( mostly British) that Canadians are not as friendly as they are portrayed to be,although all Canadians I have met in the Uk, Canada, Sudan and other far flung places, have been the friendliest most open people you could ask to be associated with.
> Are these negative posts from people who have had a bad time in Canada, and may have isolated themselves instead.
> Has the canadian mentality changed so much to immigration ? :eyebrows:


Canadians are people, and as such they can't be described as "friendly" or "unfriendly" in such sweeping terms. They are all individuals. But it is true to say that while I was living in Canada I was never subjected to the kind of rudeness and outright nastiness which I often experience in my daily interactions with some of the people I am surrounded by here in Sussex. If I wasn't tied up with running my business here in Sussex I would return to Canada to regain the space which allows people to breathe and be civilised, instead of fighting for their rights in crowded southern England. 

And I never felt that Canadians resented us because we were immigrants. But we were expected to requalify and gain experience in Canada before we landed good jobs. Only reasonable, don't you think?


----------



## canajun (Jul 10, 2010)

Unfortunately modern daily life does make people more preoccupied with work and acheivement, so in big cities Canadians are not as friendly as when on vacation or in low-pressure environments. While it's socially expected that you be polite and considerate, that doesn't mean it's appropriate to be friendly and chatty in all situations. If you try that on a big city bus, many people will think there's something wrong with you.

As well, I find that people who travel or who have lived in different parts of Canada are often more friendly than some who've always lived in the same place. We know what a difference it makes, when you're a stranger, to meet friendly people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

canajun said:


> Unfortunately modern daily life does make people more preoccupied with work and acheivement, so in big cities Canadians are not as friendly as when on vacation or in low-pressure environments. While it's socially expected that you be polite and considerate, that doesn't mean it's appropriate to be friendly and chatty in all situations. If you try that on a big city bus, many people will think there's something wrong with you.
> 
> As well, I find that people who travel or who have lived in different parts of Canada are often more friendly than some who've always lived in the same place. We know what a difference it makes, when you're a stranger, to meet friendly people.


Yes, all that is very true, especially what you say about people who travel being more friendly that people who have always lived in the same place. People who have lived for a long time in one place have their circle of friends, etc. and sometimes aren't interested or don't have the energy to step out of that zone. 

It does take work to make and have friends, that's for sure.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Canadians in general extremely friendly but I seen evidence of the deceptiveness that people have pointed out on my trips to canada and also my ex girlfriend who is canadian lol.

I think its more that people are more reserved where in Britain and Ireland you can walk up to anyone in a bar or anythign and have a conversation. Its not like that in many parts of the world.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Weebie said:


> Canadians in general extremely friendly but I seen evidence of the deceptiveness that people have pointed out on my trips to canada and also my ex girlfriend who is canadian lol.
> 
> I think its more that people are more reserved where in Britain and Ireland you can walk up to anyone in a bar or anythign and have a conversation. Its not like that in many parts of the world.


deceptiveness? what do you mean?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

patient man said:


> I live in the country for the same reason I have lots of friends, but not into this popping in for a coffee, whenever they feel like it syndrome, and can make aquaintences wherever I travel. Maybe theses people think that canadians should look in awe at them because they are English.


I lived in Canada but now live in the US and it's the same here. People are busy doing lots of different things and living their lives. Maybe there's just many more opportunities to do many different things in Canada and the US and so people don't feel the need to kill time drinking beer/tea/coffee with their neighbors?


----------



## sslkumar (Jul 12, 2010)

people living in toronto are the friendliest in the world lol

and this is why migrants to toronto settle down easily( dotn care about assimilation, dont need to speak english etc., )


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Friendly*



patient man said:


> :confused2::eyebrows:Reading through some of the new posts, I seem to be seeing a pattern of people saying ( mostly British) that Canadians are not as friendly as they are portrayed to be,although all Canadians I have met in the Uk, Canada, Sudan and other far flung places, have been the friendliest most open people you could ask to be associated with.
> Are these negative posts from people who have had a bad time in Canada, and may have isolated themselves instead.
> Has the canadian mentality changed so much to immigration ? :eyebrows:


We have found almost everyone we have met in the three years we have been in Alberta, to be very friendly and helpful. We did unfortunately meet (& got scammed by) a landlord in the first 6 months - but there are always rotten apples at the bottom of the barrel - so we dismissed him! 
We have been 'adopted' by a family who be-freinded my husband shortly after he came here and we go to all their family functions!
So I can say Canadians on the whole are wonderful.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

HI all,
I just thought that with so many negative posts I thought it would be nice for all settlers to get their positive views registered, and as I read there are definately more positive than negative so Canada we will be landing Mid September all things equal.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

patient man said:


> HI all,
> I just thought that with so many negative posts I thought it would be nice for all settlers to get their positive views registered, and as I read there are definately more positive than negative so Canada we will be landing Mid September all things equal.


There's no guarantee that things will work out as you hoped but going with a sense of adventure (that's what it is after all) and a positive attitude will go a long way towards making it a memorable experience. I lived in Canada for 7 years (89-96) and absolutely loved my time there. I felt like I was on an adventure the entire time - every day seemed like a vacation. I have moved around since (back to the UK for 2 years; then to the US where I have lived for the past 12 years) for various reasons but I still miss Canada a lot. I have visited Canada a few times since our move to the US and I like it there more than ever. My wife would move back in a heartbeat. If we don't move back before we retire, we will most likely retire there.

I doubt that you'll regret the move if you go with the right attitude. Good luck!


----------

